# St. Paul Winter Carnival Orchid Show



## paphreek (Jan 20, 2012)

Just a quick note: The St. Paul winter Carnival Orchid Show will take place Saturday, Jan. 28 and Sunday, Jan. 29 from 10 AM to 4 PM each day at the Marjory McNeely Conservatory at Como Park in St. Paul, Minnesota. The show is AOS judged and usually about 500 plants are entered with many Paphs. Vendors include Oak Hill Gardens, Natt's, Orchid Inn, Orchids Ltd., Man's Orchids, and Deerwood Orchids.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure , but I think Orchid Inn will be at the Grand Valley OS Michigan show that weekend.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Not sure , but I think Orchid Inn will be at the Grand Valley OS Michigan show that weekend.



Quite likely -- he's been coming there for years. But maybe he has a helper???


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Dot,

Checked with Sam, and he will have a helper covering for him in Minneapolis - Paul Park. 

Thanks,


----------



## Hera (Jan 21, 2012)

Now there's a show i wish i was closer to!


----------

